# Cheryl Cole



## Guest

What do you think of Cheryl Cole and her new song?
I totally love it and have youtubed to the point of obsession. I think she is so beautiful but DP thinks she is "a complete dog"! 
She just needs to stay with us for a bit and put a few pounds on  . She's not allowed to wear those hideous leopard print trousers though which apparently are designer and cost about £700. I've seen the same in Asda in the pyjama section, I'm sure


----------



## lesbo_mum

i personally like her but dont find her attractive too skinny... she needs some curves.. much prefer Kimberly walsh!


----------



## welshginge

Totally agree Em. Kimberly for me too!!


----------



## lesbo_mum

I think Kimberly is a stunner... plus i used to deal with her car insurance and she is such a nice girl... plus she sounds hot on the phone


----------



## Guest

I can see this thread is going to turn into us all declaring who we fancy now  . Well Davina McCall is at the top of my list!!!


----------



## HotChickies

Who is Kimberley Walsh?? I have a thing for Helen Mirren...even though she's old enough to be my mother!!


----------



## lesbo_mum

she's the stunner in girls aloud!! Helen Mirren isnt she like 60   now im all for older women but thats a bit much..

Davina McCall is HOT


----------



## Guest

lesbo_mum said:


> Love the smiley after Davina McCall!
> 
> As for the older lady, I do love Amanda Burton, especially in Silent Witness  (I'm the one on the right!)


----------



## lesbo_mum

i used to have a thing for Kirsty Alley when she was in look whos talking lol... think she was my first lady crush lol

Amanda Burton is ok as well


----------



## TwoBumps

Ha, u lot are funny! It used to be Demi Moore for me but she's started to age a bit recently. Aren't I shallow!!?


----------



## Steph29

I think pink is hot hot hot expecially on a motor bike


----------



## Guest

Steph29 said:


> I think pink is hot hot hot expecially on a motor bike


You are like DP, she's loves a girl with a bit of GRRRRRR as she calls it! I get all dolled up to go out (on the rare occasions these days) in high heels and make up and she says she prefers me in combats and a T-shirt  It's the girly girls for me everytime.


----------



## Belbs

he he, this thread has cheered me up! 

Both myself and DP love Cheryl, Dannii, Kylie and Amanda Burton. Allowable snogs... we wish!


----------



## Guest

Belbs said:


> Allowable snogs... we wish!


   

I have now got carried away and, as I am very bored sitting in the library trying to do some research on faecal incontinence - mmmm nice, I have decided to compile my own 'wish list' should DP ever leave me!

Kirsty Allsop and Davina McCall - definate marriage material, beautiful, funny, intelligent, rich and a little bit squishy!

Amanda Burton and Sharon Stone - the dissatisfied, older woman who realises that you were the one thing she was missing 

Madonna - the older woman who hasn't missed anything 

Cheryl Cole and Nicole Appleton (All Saints) - very, sexy and probably a little bit naughty!

And finally, the men who could pursuade me to buy a one night return ticket back to 'The other side' - Chris Martin (Coldplay), Michael French in his David Wicks days, and Pharrell Williams (N.E.R.D.)

I think my first crush was wonderwoman but it took me a few more years to realise this


----------



## pem

hehehehehe...i am one miserable bird right now and you guys have got me chuckling!!

I am in lust with Pink also Steph....spesh when she has her hair peroxide, she has an amazing body...and attitude to go with it

Am with the Helen Mirren and Amanda Burton thing too..

Cheryl cole - extremely beautiful, needs a few chips!

Demi moore in GI Jane, have to watch every few years just to take me back to my closeted frustrated youth!

Alice in the L world- anywhere anytime anyplace.....     and i wouldn't say no to her army bird either!! ...i am getting off this PC before this list gets longer and I am offically declared a bit weird......

Happy dreaming girls!

Emma x


----------



## kelz2009

Cheryl cole is fab,fab Fab!!!!!
I also like pink shes very sexy lol and I love Julia Roberts - especially in pretty women love those kinky boots lol.


----------



## Steph29

I also think Carman in the L word is a hotty and DP likes shane and Dylan  

Steph x


----------



## lesbo_mum

DP loves Carman also lol


----------



## Battenberry

This thread made me laugh, as since 'Stricly' has started again I have developed a bit of a thing for Lynda Bellingham!!!! DW thinks it's hilarious   now she does fit into the older lady category! I also like Amanda Redman, especially in 'At home with the Braithwaites' I'm showing my age now   Madonna and Sharon Stone have always been top of my list though!


----------



## Guest

Battenberry said:


> since 'Stricly' has started again I have developed a bit of a thing for Lynda Bellingham!!!! DW thinks it's hilarious


Battenberry - know your limits !!!!!!


----------



## Battenberry




----------



## Misspie

Fantastic thread.....but if I start commenting - I won't stop!!! 

Cheryl Cole is certainly looking more "hot" with age, though does need to eat a few more of those KFC buckets! 

xx


----------



## lesbo_mum

Amanda Redman... i totally agree with that one!


----------



## Guest

Misspie said:


> Fantastic thread.....but if I start commenting - I won't stop!!!
> 
> Cheryl Cole is certainly looking more "hot" with age, though does need to eat a few more of those KFC buckets!
> 
> xx


Oh come on Misspie, don't be shy  Your list might make us realise who we're missing! 
I think we are all in agreement that Cheryl is scrummy but needs to be a bit more cuddly.


----------



## Damelottie

Lynda Bellingham    

Doesn't anybody fancy Angelina Jolie? I'm straight but even I fancy Angelina Jolie    .


----------



## pem

I can't bear Angelina Jolie, everything about her makes my skin crawl....DP thinks she is tasty....god help me then!


Lynda Bellingham....remember the OXO ads...    

I have developed a thing for Sophie Okonedo after watching that Criminal Justice, she has a really beautiful and unusual face..


----------



## Misspie

Okay Okay.................sooooooo here's a few........................

Davina McCal
Pink
Sandra Bullock
Jennifer Aniston & Courtney Cox
Simone Lahbib (Helen from Bad Girls)
Sarah Shahi & Laurel Hollowman & Jennifer Beals (Carmen & Tina & Bet from L Word)
Neve Campbell

Bit of an older lady - I'd say Goldie Hawn or Bette Midler

I'll join in with you Moo on the men would be:-

Matthew Perry
Keanu Reeves
Eric Mabuis

there must be a few more but my mind has gone blank....

xxx


----------



## leoaimee

oooh funny monkies!!!  what fun!

i dont love cheryl ... but dp does!  but wld concur she needs more chips/kfc

lynda bellingham     that is HILLARIOUS  battenbury 'showing your age' your younger than me!  

i love shayn from the L word, also LOVE alice but wld probably want her as a bessie friend than for a shag ... umm who else?

the policewoman who died in series two (i think) of lost ... hispanic one ... remember her?  i think she was in a surfing movie too ...

kylie - yum!

i am totally in love with claudia winkleman strictly it takes two .... would marry her!  she is so funny and clever! 

this series of stictly Jade (long jump athlete) and i thought martina hingis (so sad she left) was beautiful too.

i love ian from stictly but in your best gayboy friend way.

boys who id sleep with include..............

from lost Sayid, ummm who else

i also think ricky hollyoaks actor who is in strictly is beautiful and would LOVE a threesom with him and his dance partner!  

cant think of any more boys off the top of my head but they exist.


----------



## Misspie

Yum yum Ricky Whittle!!! dribbling on that one....I forgot to add Peter Andre, he's now such a sweetie and makes a great dad!

x


----------



## jo36

Hilarious thread! Cheryl doesn't do it for me although I do love her Geordie accent!

And Pem, you are so right in thinking Sophie Okonedo - I've been salivating over her whilst watching Criminal Justice this week!!! 

Pink is foxy and Dr.Tanya Byron the child psychologist is hot, hot, hot! But my oldest and wildest desire is to get my hands on Sharleen Spiteri from Texas - 'we' go back donkeys years when she was an adonymous young thing, so very sexy and gets me everytime! She looks a bit too housewifey now but DW knows she's still 2nd in line after my Sharleen!     

And as for the male species - only really the late Patrick Swayze when I was a young teenager! He did it every time.


----------



## b&amp;l

Ms Cole needs more curves before I would look at her  - skin and bones aren't my thing.

We watch both strictly and xfactor, although Ben tends to have them on and I listen more due to my KC.

But no back to the question asked Cheryl Cole needs more curves.

Lea (who is damn proud to be a curvy lady)


----------



## leoaimee

ooh i forgot about sharleeeeeeeeeeeen!!!  she is yum!

what is KC? @ benandlea


----------



## Guest

Battenberry - have just seen Linda on strictly. Hope you're managing to contain yourself  

Jo36 - it is the accent that does it for me too because I never normally go for thin ladies. A woman's voice can do it or destroy it for me everytime. I once had a lot of phonecalls with an estate agent and I loved her voice and created my own perfect image of her in my mind. When we finally met, I was very disappointed - how shallow am I  . Totally love Tanya too - she is marriage material.

Misspie - glad you finally divulged  . Jennifer Beal was defo my favourite L word beauty and DP and I used to love watching Bad girls together as she loved Nikki and I loved Helen so we were both happy  

Is it wrong of me to get a little bit excited about Craig and Jean Paul in Hollyoaks getting it on!?!?


----------



## b&amp;l

aimeegaby - KC is short for Kerataconus I will link to some information from the website and web community which saved my sanity when I was dx with it back in May http://www.keratoconus-group.org.uk

There is also this site which has a way of showing how it looks thru my eyes - http://www.thevisioncommunity.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=9259&Itemid=752

Lea
xox
ps I have all the things on that last link at the same time apart from Glaucoma

/links


----------



## leoaimee

ooh lea that must be really TOUGH!  

i watched criminial justice on fridaynight crickey HARD HITTING OR WHAT!  but she was very attractive in a kind of gauche way ... 

i forgot to say that gabs has a thing for tanya byron too!!


----------



## b&amp;l

tis a tad iritating but I just try and grit my teeth and not let it get to me.

This afternoon both Ben and I are in shock over Stephen Gately, another angel taken from earth too soon. 

Lea
xox


----------



## leoaimee

how did he die?  does anyone know?


----------



## b&amp;l

From the few articles I have read he didn't wake up after a night out.  But police have said no suspicious circumstances.

Lea
xox


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

It is so sad and a real shock as he was in the same restaurant as me and my friends on Tues their doing the same thing just as us- life is so short!


----------



## Guest

Loving Cheryl even more after tonights X-factor performance


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

But what on earth was she wearing!!!


----------



## Misspie

She did look very very good - and performed fantastically. very nervous. Certainly better than the "drugged/drunk" Whitney that was performing! 

Lea - Sorry to hear about your condition, that can't be easy. My mum has a floater in one eye, it dangles like a pendulum in a clock and she says that its very irritating and can give her headaches.

x


----------



## leoaimee

whitney is a lessa right?  didnt she pay her 'pa' thousands when she married bobby brown and dumped her pa to keep her quiet ....

but what a state she was in!!  terrible.

ax


----------



## pem

I liked Cheryls outfit vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv...much


----------



## Misspie

Don't know about Whitney, but my Dad said from working with her on tour she's a right DIVA!!!!!!!  

Cheryl's outfit was .................... s e x y!!! Got a full view of her leg tattoo!


----------



## pem

we saw parts of cheryl last night i thought i would never see....hmmm, what a treat...


----------



## Guest

pem said:


> we saw parts of cheryl last night i thought i would never see....hmmm, what a treat...


     

PS. Edith's new pic is soooooooooooo cute!


----------



## MandMtb

Cheryl Cole did look hot last night on X Factor.. but like most of you I agree she could do with some more curves. Love the accent, but luckily I get that daily as my DW is a geordie.

Like Kelz I am also a Julia Roberts fan.

...and jo, I'm getting you with Patrick Swayze, I swooned over him as a teenager too. 

This thread makes me smile, so thank you for some light relief!

S x


----------



## b&amp;l

Haven't watched lastnights show yet, still got it to watch.

RE Whitney, she has always had DIVA written all over here, not my type though, TBH always thought she is rather vile, but like some of her music.

Lea
xox


----------



## Guest

benandlea said:


> Haven't watched lastnights show yet, still got it to watch.


Be prepared to cringe!!!!
I'm hoping that this week the lovely Michael Buble with provide us with some light relief from all these slightly bonkers, post rehab, comeback celebrities


----------



## leoaimee

what does/did your dad do misspie?

love the new pic lea

and pem - edie;s new pic is TOOO CUTE!!


----------



## b&amp;l

need to locate the sky remote and Ben is out so can't ask him where he left it! - grr

cheers for the compliment on the pic, decided to share it.

Lea
xox
ps your not alone with being fed up of post rehab 'celebs'


----------



## katena

moo2275 said:


> I'm hoping that this week the lovely Michael Buble with provide us with some light relief from all these slightly bonkers, post rehab, comeback celebrities


Hahaha....do you think we can have just ONE week where the celeb doesn;t look off their knickers on Class A's?!?!

Cheryl was great!!!!!

k

Not the opinon of FF etc etc


----------



## pem

thanks for your kind words about my pumpkin poo-pie!

Anyone on XFactor will be better than those dreadful twins.......aargghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Hope Michael Buble doesn't show us his thighs.....


----------



## b&amp;l

pem said:


> Anyone on XFactor will be better than those dreadful twins.......aargghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


Exactly my view of them, but there is somat about them that the voting public likes, possibly that Simon hates them makes the public vote. Saw a kid in uni earlier saying 'I fancy your twin' made me shudder slightly.

Lea
xox


----------



## whisks

okay cheryl cole is sooo hot, rubbish singer though, me and dp also have a thing for kirsty allsop

and yeah why on earth are the twins still in x factor ITS JUST NOT RIGHT getting carried away now haha


----------



## leoaimee

its weird about the twins ... 

lea dont get your uni twin comment ... am i being dense?

ax


----------



## LouisandPhoebe

Well i think Cheryl is the most beautiful woman in the world ( well apart from one!) i was totally mesmerised!

Everyone thinks i am a little weird but i think Geri Halliwell is very fit.  Even weirder my partner thinks Dr Tanya the child psychologist is hot.

Just watched Holby and i love the top heart surgeon lady - Connie - think its the accent!  Oh and there is lovely Alice from the L word ! xxx


----------



## whisks

i agree with your partner Dr tanya is very hot!
but on the l word i would def say marina and bett are the hottest!!


----------



## LouisandPhoebe

Maybe Marina but not sure on Bett .  I also like Holly but i think its because she is so loveable.  Were off to see pink again next week there is somthing about her that is very hot although i am more into very fem.  Now Miss Lohan is rather nice


----------



## Guest

Bett is my fave out of the L word ladies. Used to love her in that white suit  
I reckon Pink must look out onto a sea of lesbians at her concerts


----------



## pem

Bette is seriously tasty in THAT white suit.....i think it's a power thing......anyone a Jenny lover?? she makes me shudder....errrghh

Really like Alices army bird.....but Demi Moore in the 'chin-ups' scene from GI Jane....phew...i must have a thing for shaven haired sweaty women      

i think Pink is a secret lesbian...LOL


----------



## leoaimee

pem - i think most lesbians think (wish  ) she is!!


----------



## Guest

pem said:


> anyone a Jenny lover?? she makes me shudder....errrghh


Jenny makes my skin crawl - wouldn't touch her with a barge pole . She is so pretentious


----------



## leoaimee

so miss read that ...   

dont really fancy jenny but she had some good plot lines!


----------



## Misspie

The Pink concerts I've been to, are like spot the straight girl and guy?!?!  Though she is fab and knows that her main audience are gay etc

Jenny hmmmmmmm, her character does nothing for me, but's she quite hot in 24!!!

And Bett's white suit .........euuuuuuurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr dribbling .........


----------



## katena

Misspie said:


> Jenny hmmmmmmm, her character does nothing for me, but's she quite hot in 24!!!
> 
> And Bett's white suit .........euuuuuuurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr dribbling .........


I never warmed to Jenny's character.....Bette in a suit IS very hot.....but i LOVED Ivan...but not really his/hys/her(?) story line.... Likewise with Papi!!

ANyways....ive just ordered the L word 6th and final series from Amazon.com! Ove heard not very good things about it but i have to watch it...i need closure!!!

 

k


----------



## welshginge

Katena. I really enjoyed the last season of L Word - it's only the very end which made me say 'WTF?'


----------

